# Happy Oktoberfest!



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2008)

Starts Tomorrow:






http://www.stern.de/reise/deutschland/:Oktoberfest-Bier%2C-Brez%27n%2C-Br%FCste/639401.html?cp=1


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool, the excuse I'll use to drink beer the next few weeks!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Starts Tomorrow:





This picture has to be KILLING all the Belleayre fanatics.....


----------



## Marc (Sep 19, 2008)

I like boobs.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2008)

Mmmmmm.... October....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I like boobs.




Just can't pass this one up, even though I'm trying to........

We tend to gravitate to our own kind there Marc


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a costume like that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll drink to that!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a costume like that.



Arrrrr


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a costume like that.



Pics???


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2008)

More beer/boob stoke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> More beer/boob stoke:



yummy!!!!!  Got Milk:dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> More beer/boob stoke:



What a fine looking pair of Steins!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> What a fine looking pair of Steins!



[Anal German Correction] Stein=Rock, what they are holding in their hands are Mass'. Mass = measure, which also makes a nice double entendre. [/Anal German Correction]

:beer:


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Starts Tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Juggs

The breasts are nice too.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> [Anal German Correction] Stein=Rock, what they are holding in their hands are Mass'. Mass = measure, which also makes a nice double entendre. [/Anal German Correction]
> 
> :beer:



So sorry there Wa-loaf.  Do cut me some slack since in my ancestry we just call 'em pints     :beer:

Plus in the case of this picture, we can say that the mass is being held by some nice a$$, or if you prefer those are nice mugs that are infront of the juggs  

Boy do I really need to leave the office and head home!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Do cut me some slack since in my ancestry we just call 'em pints



That'd be about 2 pints there. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That'd be about 2 pints there. :lol:



Atleast!  :lol:


----------



## Paul (Sep 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I like boobs.



You wanna go to Starbucks?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> More beer/boob stoke:



Schwanzvergnuegen!!!!!! I'm thinkin that might be Mutter/Tochter material.

PS from the facial expressions, the one on the left just said something sexy to the other. Oops, am I putting words in someone's mouth again??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

bump for stoke!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump for stroke!!!!



ftfy


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2010)

200th Oktoberfest started today:







http://www.stern.de/reise/deutschla...10-gaudi-auf-der-jubilaeumswiesn-1604916.html


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2010)

One of my friends is over there right now enjoying the 200th rendition of Oktoberfest.  Was pretty funny today watching his post/pics on Facebook as the day went on in Munich and the beer consumption went up.  I really need to take him up on his offer to go with him one of these years! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> One of my friends is over there right now enjoying the 200th rendition of Oktoberfest.  Was pretty funny today watching his post/pics on Facebook as the day went on in Munich and the beer consumption went up.  I really need to take him up on his offer to go with him one of these years! :beer:



you've got two weeks to make it this year.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 19, 2010)

Back in the late 70s, I was stationed over there and went to 3 of them. Just one insane party!!! Beer tent city!! The Hofbrau Haus was the best! Being low ranking enlisted guys in the Army, we didnt have much $$$, so we just brought our sleeping bags and crashed wherever, Just had enough money for beer and hashish..Anyone thinking of going..Its definately worth it

steveo


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Back in the late 70s, I was stationed over there and went to 3 of them. Just one insane party!!! Beer tent city!! The Hofbrau Haus was the best! Being low ranking enlisted guys in the Army, we didnt have much $$$, so we just brought our sleeping bags and crashed wherever, Just had enough money for beer and hashish..Anyone thinking of going..Its definately worth it
> 
> steveo



I've been to three, but it's all kind of blended into one event in my memory ...


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> 200th Oktoberfest started today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to comment "but she is drinking a redbull"... but thats not really the point of this thread.

Thank you for posting that pic, very nice. I like.


----------

